# Drum loops for guitar practice *help*



## themamasan (Apr 27, 2007)

To any musicians on this board:

I want to find some FREE drum loops to help practice guitar with.  I am sick of the online metronome I have been using.  I need something with no other instruments involved, just drum beats.

I know there must be some kind of site out there, but everything I google, either has other instruments involved or I have to pay money.  

So if you know of anything please let me know... THANKS!!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 27, 2007)

Look for some torrents, I bet you can find a bunch of stuff.


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2007)

themamasan said:


> To any musicians on this board:
> 
> I want to find some FREE drum loops to help practice guitar with. I am sick of the online metronome I have been using. I need something with no other instruments involved, just drum beats.
> 
> ...


 
There is plenty. How good are you? I'd guess a beginner by the question.

I've been playing for almost 2 decades. The best way you can learn (outside tutoring) is to get a tune you can play, put the record on and play to.  If you're good enough to play through out, make up a solo over the tune. It'll teach you more about your abilities than a lesson will.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2007)

goob said:


> There is plenty. How good are you? I'd guess a beginner by the question.
> 
> I've been playing for almost 2 decades. The best way you can learn (outside tutoring) is to get a tune you can play, put the record on and play to.  If you're good enough to play through out, make up a solo over the tune. It'll teach you more about your abilities than a lesson will.



I improvise to songs all the time, but I would also like to make something alone with just a drum beat for fun.


----------



## themamasan (Apr 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> I improvise to songs all the time, but I would also like to make something alone with just a drum beat for fun.



To Goob:

^^^  This is why I want drum beats.  I have been playing for almost 12 years now and in a technical sense I am as good as I would possibly ever need to be.  I just want to start experimenting with more riffs and composing instrumental songs, and drum beats would be much more fun and inspiring to me.  

The torrents stuff is new to me, but I think I am going to try and find some stuff that way.

What kind of music do you play BTW?


----------



## Spud (Apr 28, 2007)

Powertab.


----------



## goob (Apr 28, 2007)

themamasan said:


> To Goob:
> 
> ^^^ This is why I want drum beats. I have been playing for almost 12 years now and in a technical sense I am as good as I would possibly ever need to be. I just want to start experimenting with more riffs and composing instrumental songs, and drum beats would be much more fun and inspiring to me.
> 
> ...


 
My bad. This might help:

You could try saving some beats as wav. or aiff files from the likes of this site:

Phatso's Place: Free Funky Drum Loops & Samples

Use this to convert, chop, or even just play on repeat - loops. With this you can also rip songs off cd and cut them into loops: E.g - a drum intro:-

Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder

After that, you could put these loops into a sequencer, or use the virtual instruments to make your own beats on the likes of this:-
Storm - Free Software Downloads and Software Reviews - Download.com

The advantage with this sort of 'virtual studio' is that you can record your own guitar licks and edit and apply fx to, and sequence tracks.

I have some pretty advanced stuff at home, and use it to make up songs, anything from garage rock to chilled out stuff. I think without getting into torrents, this is the best sort of thing you could use for free. I've been playing a similar time to you, maybe 15+ years.

If you wanted to spend a little, and set up a pretty decent home studio, which would more than fufill your needs, with sequencing, virtual instruments, audio editing, drum loops and machines etc. etc., you could invest in something like this:

MAGIX > Music > Music Studio 12 deluxe

Although if you went for version 10 or 11 on amazon you could get it for around $15. Bargain if you ask me.

I think the Magix studio & the Storm studio are the type of thing you are looking for.  You can make complete songs with these, as they are in themselves budget production studios. And don't be put off by the term budget, they are still pretty powerful software.  Results will be good.  You should download a trial and see for yourself.

Also, you could get by using the line in jack on your exsisting soundcard, but to make it sound really clean, it would be worth getting a decent soundcard like this:
Amazon.com: M-Audio Audiophile 2496 MIDI Digital Recording Interface: Electronics

Although, there will be cheaper options out there, this is a good one.


Hope this helps.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2007)

goob said:


> My bad. This might help:
> 
> You could try saving some beats as wav. or aiff files from the likes of this site:
> 
> ...



awesome!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 28, 2007)

google "Leaf Drum".

its a free drum machine, you can make all the drum beats you ever need!


----------



## themamasan (Apr 28, 2007)

goob said:


> My bad. This might help:
> 
> You could try saving some beats as wav. or aiff files from the likes of this site:
> 
> ...




That does help!!!  Thanks!!!  I have been wishing for some type of home studio for a few years now, and went to guitar center last night to window shop.  But unfortunately I have more things I *need* to spend money on.  So I wanted to see what I could do for free to satisfy my desires for now.  My computer sucks, so I wanted to get a Mac system for the music hobby, plus I am trying to learn AVID editing for my job at work, so I could use it for that too.

But I think what you showed me could do the trick for now.  Thanks again.  

And to gazhole:  I'll check that stuff out too.  Thanks!


----------



## goob (Apr 28, 2007)

themamasan said:


> That does help!!! Thanks!!! I have been wishing for some type of home studio for a few years now, and went to guitar center last night to window shop. But unfortunately I have more things I *need* to spend money on. So I wanted to see what I could do for free to satisfy my desires for now. My computer sucks, so I wanted to get a Mac system for the music hobby, plus I am trying to learn AVID editing for my job at work, so I could use it for that too.
> 
> But I think what you showed me could do the trick for now. Thanks again.
> 
> And to gazhole: I'll check that stuff out too. Thanks!


 
Mac's a good choice for making music with.  Depending on how much you want to spend, if you went with a specialist music production PC/Mac builders, you could get one with the likes of Logic pre loaded, which is pro quality stuff.  

I'd hazard a guess that you could run those prorams even on a low spec PC.  The higher end stuff like Logic needs a lot of RAM and processing power to run it.  Not to mention that audio files eat a lot of disk space.

Good luck with it.  Feel free to PM me if you want any advice i might be able to help you with.


----------



## Lholmboe (Jun 23, 2010)

*this is what I use,*

I pretty much only use the preset patterns. there are very likely more out threre like it.
this service wont let me post the url, so just google "online drum machines"


----------



## maniclion (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a pedal with sample looping, I'll do some muted plucking to set the beat and then play along.....the old Korg AX1G...

If on my acoustic some body tapping and foot stomping = my drum loop


----------

